# My Three Musketeers



## usarnie1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Attached to this post is a photo of my three 1953 Hercules QE2 bicycles.  The one on the viewers far left is a near mint Hercules Windsor Bicycle.  The bike in the middle is a Hercules Royal Prince and the bike on the far right is a Hercules Tourist.


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 10, 2020)

Beautiful line up. Nice job! Mine is still hanging on a to-do hook. I've been on a Raleigh roll lately.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 12, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Beautiful line up. Nice job! Mine is still hanging on a to-do hook. I've been on a Raleigh roll lately.



nothings wrong with a bunch of raleighs


----------

